
A Simple Guide to Land Value Tax - ZenoArrow
http://dominicfrisby.com/films/a-simple-guide-to-land-value-tax
======
ZenoArrow
Thought this video was an excellent introduction to the Land Value Tax.
Transcript available for those who prefer to get the content in written form.

